# Costco Romeo Y Julieta Cristalli Collection Sampler Pack **with Pictures** $83.00



## h20wakebum (Feb 12, 2012)

So is this a good deal?

I just bought it but wanted to see what you all thought.


























Each cigar is in a glass tube.

Included are 2 of each:

1875 Medallas de Oro
1875 AniversarioR
Reserva Real
Medallas de Oro Vintage
Edicion Limitada

I figure this would be good to keep in my humidor and save for special occasions or as gifts.

Should i store them in glass tubes or take them out? I've read arguements for and against.

-RR


----------



## Herby (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow, never thought I'd see cigars at Costco! 

$8 a cigar...its about retail or a bit more, but I guess you're paying for the packaging in this collection set.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

J.R's has them for $89 so you got a great price!


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

I didn't know Costco sold cigars. I wonder if it varies by what state you live in. I have seen cigarettes but not cigars. Where in Costco where they? And what state?


----------



## h20wakebum (Feb 12, 2012)

djnitrofish said:


> I didn't know Costco sold cigars. I wonder if it varies by what state you live in. I have seen cigarettes but not cigars. Where in Costco where they? And what state?


Goleta, CA (Santa Barbara basically).

The funny thing is I tried searching all these cigars as it says they're 7 x 48...

But when I search just the name (i.e.- reserve real)... they come up with different sizes...

I think I'll keep them and be happy...

Store them in or out of their tubes in my humidor, what say all of ye?


----------



## h20wakebum (Feb 12, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> J.R's has them for $89 so you got a great price!


Hi Tony,

Would you store these in the tubes in the humidor, or take them out?

The commenter below mentioned $8/cigar... but I'm wondering if these cigars are retail (by themselves) $8. I was seeing/thinking they were more around the 10-14$ range.


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

It definitely varies state by state and your local laws. Here in CT cigars are sold in separate tobacco shops, package stores (liquor store) sells both liquor and beer but cannot sell cigars or lighters but can sell cigarettes and lotto, grocery stores can sell beer and pipe tobacco, but not liquor or cigars. Clear as mud? lol


----------



## itsjustkevin (Feb 8, 2012)

I am going to have to go to Costco now and check out what they have. Great buy btw!


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

Yea in nj grocery stores can't sell handmade cigars or alcoholic beverages. Cigar shops only way you can buy real/handmade cigars. Some liqour stores will have cigars. Liqour stores can sell beer, wine, liqour and anything else in the same store. In P.A one store for liqour and one store for beer.


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

This is what is says on Jr cigars website
Retail Price: $129.00
J·R Price: $89.00
You Save: $40.00

So you saved some money Rob plus no shipping cost


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

Rob you maybe have issue looking up each cigar because you no looking for Shape: Parejo just a suggestion.


----------



## h20wakebum (Feb 12, 2012)

djnitrofish said:


> Rob you maybe have issue looking up each cigar because you no looking for Shape: Parejo just a suggestion.


Do these forums not have "thanks" like other forums I'm used too?...

well.. anyway.. THANKS!!

So the Parego of these is a churchill... makes sense


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Gentlemen, if you will, allow an old cigar smoker to toss out a "reality check".

A "deal" is only a deal, if it's a deal on something YOU value. Which begs the question: Are these cigars you like? Or, are they simply cigars you may have heard of and it looked like a price-point buy?

Answer: If you like them, you got a SCHMOKIN' deal! If you don't know them intimately, you likely don't, or won't (I don't), and got ripped off, at ANY price.

How's THAT for pragmatism?

"Like what you smoke, smoke what you like." That's the BOTL mantra. BUT! You have to have done your research, smoked a few examples, made the transition from drugstore-machine-mades, to totalamente, hecho 'e mano... and UNDERSTAND the difference... before delving deeper into the sport.

Capice?

Honestly, and with ALL due respect, I would take pause, chill out, spend a little time reading what the brothers are saying about what 'good' cigars are right now... THEN, toss out these hard-hitting questions, about whether your CostCo score was a hit.

As always, I'm just spitballing here.

Me


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

h20wakebum said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Would you store these in the tubes in the humidor, or take them out?
> 
> The commenter below mentioned $8/cigar... but I'm wondering if these cigars are retail (by themselves) $8. I was seeing/thinking they were more around the 10-14$ range.


Hi Robert
You can store them in their tubes in a humidor this will preserve them. As you said they are for special occasions.


----------

